# Flash Bracket for large telephoto lenses



## matthewo (Apr 9, 2013)

Just wanted to post up this new flash bracket I got.  its a Desmond Arca top mount bracket

Amazon.com: Desmond Arca Compatible Camera Flash Bracket Top Mount All Metal Lightweight DAFB-1: Camera & Photo

I am not affiliated with the company, I just wanted to let everyone know about a low priced high quality flash bracket.  after searching, I couldn't find a flash bracket to suit my needs that was strong, not super expensive.  this fits the bill perfectly at only $50 its a great deal.  Its very strong, thick aluminum, I can actually use it as a handle to hold the whole camera/lens setup weighing over 12 lbs.  it also puts the flash at a great high location and forward a good deal.  this mounts using the top mount of a double dovetail arca mount that is flat on the top.  a lot of lens plates this would work great for.  I have a RRS lens plate and it has a spot in front that works perfectly, probably made for the RRS flash bracket, but I found this one to fit great there.

Photos:


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 9, 2013)

Sweet! But what a beast!  lol! Better Beamers are great!


----------



## Aloicious (Apr 9, 2013)

I was just going to ask about the better beamer. does it throw the flash far enough to make it useful with that big 500mm?


----------



## matthewo (Apr 9, 2013)

yeah it can be helpful i just used it today in the swamp with a barred owl.

i use it with the 1.4x too,  but its mostly for smaller subjects that are rather close.  i think optimal distance is around 30-75ft

i have had good luck with the better beamer.  usually i keep it on -3 flash compensation and TTL.  the bb throws the flash pretty far,  but you got to be careful cause you can really fry the subject.s


----------



## matthewo (Apr 9, 2013)

using it in manual mode on 1/8 or less can be helpful too for just a little extra fill flash.  but you need the time to get your exposure right and its really just adds another variable into an already sometimes difficult situation.  wildlife sometimes doesn't like to give you time to get your setting right.


----------



## WesternGuy (Apr 9, 2013)

Mathew, thanks for sharing this.  Looks like it might be a useful complement to my gimbal rig.

WesternGuy


----------

